# Diabetic kitty in need of a new home (Boston area)



## jks617 (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend is going through a divorce and no longer has the financial means to support her diabetic kitty, Sawyer. He's a 5 year old male, healthy, neutered and up to date on all vaccines. He requires insulin injections twice a day and prescription food. He has been living with two other cats, but I'm not sure if he'd get along with dogs or children.

No shelters or rescues in the area will take a cat with special needs, which I guess I can understand but also upsets me, as those are the ones who need help the most. 

If anyone knows anyone looking for a super loveable and affectionate kitty, please contact me. If you don't live in the immediate area I'm happy to transport him within reason. She really can't care for him anymore and he has to go soon.  

Photos below. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh poor Sawyer! I hope you can find someone with a Big Heart, and enough funding, that will take him, and give him a forever home, and lots, and lots of Love!
Prayers, for a Miracle to happen soon!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh poor boy, thats just so sad, a victim of circumstances he had no control of.
There seems to be some great shelters in the area looking at Yelp website. Some of the smaller ones with fosterers and people happy to help a challenged cat might be a better bet for him. I don't live in the US so my geography could be way out.
I hope its not too late.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

JKS617, Welcome to the group.

That kitty is so beautiful! I do not know what area of Boston you are from. There are many, many shelters, humane societies around this area.

A lot of the non-profit, no kill shelters do have special needs kitties. I can't understand why they would refuse another, unless they are full. 

I live near Boston also. Did your friend check with Angel Memorial for suggestions ? or even the referral hospital in Woburn: Mass Vet Referral Hospital? They could give you some ideas. Also, Northeast Animal Hospital in Salem, Ma. There is also a no kill shelter in Marblehead. There is the Cat Umbrella in Revere....These are just the ones I know from the top of my head. 

Also try calling some Vets offices..They may be helpful....

And local humane societies are also around.. Melrose and Medford off the top of my head...

I cannot take her in, as my Artie is a special needs kitty right now...Moderate IBD....
and I am financially strapped right now..


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Also Merrimack Valley Feline Rescue Society in Salisbury and Kitty Angels in Tyngsboro.


----------

